# WO Mirosław Łucki - Commando Military Unit



## Ravage (Aug 24, 2013)

It is with gread sadness I must inform, that last night, during combat operations in Afghnistan, a Polish Special Operations Soldier was critically injured due to an IED. WO Mirosław Łucki died shortly after being transported to a field hospital in Ghazni base. Two other Special Operations Soldiers were also seriously wounded.

WO Mirosław Łucki served in the Regiment from 1997, he was an experianced and seasoned combat Soldier. He previously did tours in Macedonia and Iraq, this wasd his second tour of duty in Afghanistan. He left a wife and a son.

More information will be available soon.


----------



## surgicalcric (Aug 24, 2013)

Rest In Peace WO Lucki.

Ravage, sorry for the loss of another of your guys but thanks for your country's dedication to stamp out terrorist cockroaches where they are found.


----------



## Ravage (Aug 24, 2013)

The Regiment is taking care of his family, and of those injured. As you might expect, a unit like this takes care of its own.


----------



## Mack PL (Aug 24, 2013)

RIP


----------



## JHD (Aug 24, 2013)

Ravage, so sorry for your loss.  Rest in peace and Godspeed.  Prayers for his family and friends.


----------



## Ravage (Aug 24, 2013)

Quick correction: WO Łucki never served in Macedonia, he had  combat tours in Iraq ansd Afghanistan, as well as other postings. He was 38.


----------



## ProPatria (Aug 24, 2013)

Rest In Peace Warrior.


----------



## CDG (Aug 24, 2013)

RIP WO Lucki.


----------



## Robal2pl (Aug 24, 2013)

R.I.P


----------



## Poccington (Aug 25, 2013)

RIP Warrior.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Aug 25, 2013)

Rest  In God''s Peace, WO.


----------



## Mack PL (Aug 27, 2013)

Ravage said:


> WO Mirosław Łucki served in the Regiment from 1997.



He spent 4 years in GROM but returned to Lubliniec due to personal reasons.


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 27, 2013)

RIP.


----------



## HALO99 (Aug 28, 2013)

Rest in Peace.


----------



## Gypsy (Aug 28, 2013)

Rest in Peace.


----------



## tova (Aug 28, 2013)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## dknob (Aug 29, 2013)

Damn.

RIP Warrio. 

Keep us updated on the other two


----------



## ManBearPig (Aug 30, 2013)

Rest In Peace Warrior.


----------

